# Co2 flow meter???



## Filip Krupa (5 May 2019)

Hey All,

I need a better way of controlling my co2 flow.
Bubbles per second doesnt cut it when youve a 2000L aquarium and injecting a 10L co2 tank in 2 weeks.

The tank is doing well at the moment, but if I was to accidentally turn my needle valve, it would be a nightmare to adjust it back to where it was.

I did some rough calculations and found that I inject aprox 0.6 lpm of co2.

Is there a suitable co2 flow meter with a range of 0.1 - 1 lpm?
I found some for oxygen, but fittings were unsuitable and not rated for the pressures we are working with.

Any ideas???

Fil


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 May 2019)

Something like this?

https://www.coleparmer.co.uk/i/cole...r-co2-ss-2-lpm/6856092?searchterm=AO-68560-92

I bought something similar but for water and it was quite a good price on the auction site.


----------



## Zeus. (5 May 2019)

Filip Krupa said:


> but if I was to accidentally turn my needle valve



easily done if they dont lock 

I control my injection rate via the duel stage Reg. With my twin injected/solenoids I have one set to fully opened and the other set somewhere between full and off, the needle values are locked and I just adjust the working pressure. I have recently done this and it worked a treat increasing my target pH ( so decreasing [CO2] ) and working main pH lowering also. pH still stable being slightly higher just took a bit longer to get to target pH OFC


----------



## Filip Krupa (5 May 2019)

Zeus. said:


> I have one set to fully opened



Youre a savage zeus


----------



## Filip Krupa (5 May 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.coleparmer.co.uk/i/cole...r-co2-ss-2-lpm/6856092?searchterm=AO-68560-92
> 
> I bought something similar but for water and it was quite a good price on the auction site.



YES !!!!!!!

Beautiful! Exactly what I need. Going to order one.

Cheers
Fil


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 May 2019)

Filip Krupa said:


> YES !!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful! Exactly what I need. Going to order one.
> 
> ...



Let us know how you get on with it. A mini review may help others.


----------



## obsessed (9 May 2019)

Interesting gadget. I like it but the 5% +- accuracy, is that a lot ?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 May 2019)

I think 5% sounds about right for these type of flow meters?


----------



## Filip Krupa (9 May 2019)

Woudnt stress over 5%.

Whats our error margin when counting bubbles?!

Fil


----------



## obsessed (9 May 2019)

Filip Krupa said:


> Woudnt stress over 5%.


Just thought I would ask, more curious. I dont look at my 2 bc,s anymore anyway, I do like gadgets though. I will have a look when you set it up.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 May 2019)

Yes, I like gadgets too. I bought this to hook up to the last canister filter I had but never got round to using it. Bought from China on the auction site for not much money.

You can get electronic ones now too of course.

https://www.gardena.com/uk/products/watering/hose-fittings/water-smart-flow-meter/966780901/


----------



## obsessed (11 May 2019)

I did look at the gardena meters before I brought the controllable DC pumps that work from 1 to 100%. 
So the idea became redundant.
The marine side of things do some great bits kit too.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (11 May 2019)

Yes the Marine side as you put it do have some nice tech. Although I’m more interested in low tech I do rather like the look of the control and monitoring app available for the iPad.


----------

